# Fun dog shows this weekend, Nottinghamshire and East Yorkshire



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I keep moaning about how I can't find any fun shows to do to but there are two coming up this weekend for anyone interested.

Saturday 18th from 10am 
Yew Tree Canine Society Fun Dog Show
The Acacia Centre
Kirkby-in-Ashfield
NG17 9BH

15 pedigree classes, 25 novelty classes, £1 entry per class.

Sunday 19th 
Sledmere Fun Dog Day
Driffield
East Yorkshire
Fun dog show, demonstrations, have-a-go events
£5.50 admission per adult
Sledmere House :: Dog Fun Day


----------



## binka (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm planning to come to Yewtree on Saturday with Gizmo my Podengo.


----------

